# Back in the saddle again.



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter to all, it's been a while since I've been on here. Hope you all are doing well and staying safe in this crazy world we have these days. 
As the title says, I'm back on the saddle. Well almost. It's been about 4 years since I have had a shop and have been going slowly nuts. This last fall we bought a "new" house. New to us but she's been around for a while. The house is a Craftsman style bungalow originally built in 1915, and was moved to where it is now sometime in the 70's and has been a rental property for the last 10 years. So I've had some obstacles to over come and correct half a$$ed work. But I really love this house. 

the house has a "single" car garage. Don't think you could get a car in it if you wanted to do to the low door height. Well maybe something like a Prius, but I digress. Anyway after a long winter, and even longer 4 years ,last weekend I was able to rope some family members into helping me move my equipment. They were less than thrilled and regretted agreeing when the saw what was in the storage unit. The Beast of my collection is an old Rockwell 42" lathe. Thing weighs a ton. 
So now the fun begins. I'm an HVAC and refrigeration guy by day so the first thing I did was install a shop heater. The a sparky friend of mine ran a new service and panel to the shop for me. I got all the electrical ran yesterday and some materials together to build the bench for my RAS and sanding station. Today I'm going to finish the electrical, and pipe in the DC system. All while it is 15° and snowing outside in the relative comfort of a 60° shop.

I'm anxious to get back to making man glitter again and already have a "honey do" list of things she wants built. I can't wait! Have a great day Guys and be safe out there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2020)

Nick, good to see you back man, great to hear about you finally getting a Shop again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2020)

Pics or it didnt happen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 12, 2020)

Just finishing up my coffee, and I'll be heading back out there....shop dog is getting antsy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2020)

This thread has gone to the dogs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome back! You have to be raring to go! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like a wonderful place., but I could easily do without the 15° and snowing outside in April.

A shop is a great place to hide away from COVID-19 so enjoy your time getting that honey do list completed.


----------



## TimR (Apr 12, 2020)

Welcome back Nick! We all have things that take us away from everything we enjoy, but family always first. Job takes a close second to shop time. 
Sounds like a cool find with the house, be sure to share pics as your workplace takes shape.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 12, 2020)

Well fellow sawdust creators, got about as far as I'm going to for the day. Family beckons got the remainder of the electrical done and the pipe ran for the DC. It's still a disaster area in here at the moment. But my work space is roughly 16x24 with about 8' ceiling. Can't see much under all the stuff strewn about but won't be long now. I've been waiting for 4 years another weekend or two isn't going to kill me lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2020)

Good for you Nick! What kind of heater did you put in?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2020)

Very cool, congrats! I'm just finishing my shop up from when I moved 5 or 6 years ago. So I know how you feel.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Good for you Nick! What kind of heater did you put in?



I put in a 30k BTU Modine unit heater. It's gas fired and does a pretty good job keeping the temp comfortable in there. Especially since there is 0 insulation and air leaks everywhere. But I only run it when I'm going to be in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2020)

Great to have you back amongst the sane!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 19, 2020)

Well another weekend down and I am very close to a functional shop again. I got the bench around the RAS done, sanding station (less the pegboard top) some tools and wood sorted mostly, and the air cleaner installed. All in all pretty good weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

